# Yo Sushi anyone up for it on Friday



## djbombscare (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I know this is an odd request but I know I did see one on in town on Saturday, 

As Friday is my birthday, I've got the day off and I aint had proper sushi for years and I love it. I thought I might go in and see what it like. 

So anyone else up for it?

No worries if not, I'll trundle in fat neck some raw fish, see what its like and nob off again on me tod. But just thought I'd throw it out there like in case anyone doing nowt.


----------



## Geri (Oct 8, 2008)

Ew, no thanks. I'm not really into raw fish! Have a good birthday though, my sister's is the same day. Fuck - I think she's 40 and I forgot to get a card that takes the piss. Damn it!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 8, 2008)

Euwk! I'm glad I'm at work!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 8, 2008)

*waits for someone to say "Yo! isn't real sushi!"*


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2008)

Well it isn't is it, but it's accessible and alright.

Anyway you big cowardly jessies, they do stuff that's not raw fish. Miso, noodles, gyoza, that kind of thing.


----------



## strung out (Oct 8, 2008)

i think i'm free on friday (and every other day atm). maybe i'll pop down, i'll have to check


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 8, 2008)

I love Yo!, it's plenty good enough for me. I'd be happy to come but I don't know the OP or live anywhere near you lot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2008)

Geri said:


> Ew, no thanks. I'm not really into raw fish! Have a good birthday though, my sister's is the same day. Fuck - I think she's 40 and I forgot to get a card that takes the piss. Damn it!


Sushi isn't raw fish - it's sticky rice. 

And Yo Sushi have nothing more adventurous in the sashimi line than smoked salmon.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 8, 2008)

Yo! Go eat sushi on Thursday for 250,000 free plates, or something.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 8, 2008)

I cycled up there last weekend to see if I could spot Yo Sushi, but the masses put me off - and there was nowhere to park my bike anyway. ..


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Sushi isn't raw fish - it's sticky rice.



Well, you learn something new every day.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2008)

Geri said:


> Well, you learn something new every day.


I think I learned it from gaijingirl 

My favourite is probably the cucumber _maki_. 








A taste of the sea without any fish.

You can even get 'em in Tesco's. (best to chuck the cheese "California roll" straight in the bin though. 

*Wasabi FTW *as the more trendy urbanites would say 






One day I will grow my own.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

You can get, it in M&S as well and thats quite nice sometimes.

And I'm not bothered by it not being real sushi or what its means etc I just like it 

Not too keen on wasabi though


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Sushi isn't raw fish - it's sticky rice.
> 
> And Yo Sushi have nothing more adventurous in the sashimi line than smoked salmon.




Actually mate according to the menu they have a few others http://www.yosushi.com/files/9990c176-/YO!SushiRestaurantMenu.pdf


Salmon, Eel Black cod Hamachi (yellowtail) tuna prawns octopus crayfish crab and a squid salad. Thats the seafood bit, But there Chicken Duck and veggis stuff.


Actually I could just go fishing and get some chips on the way home


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Actually I could just go fishing and get some chips on the way home


Not sure I'd trust raw pollack sashimi, fresh from Portishead Marina


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

I think they've built all over that now. You can only go there if your a Bristol City player.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I think they've built all over that now. You can only go there if your a Bristol City player.


Arse. I wanted to try fly-fishing for mullet next spring.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

I dunno that that would work in the marina I've only ever got eels, cod and whiting out of there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I dunno that that would work in the marina I've only ever got eels, cod and whiting out of there.


there were shoals of mullet in there a couple of years back - people were fishing for 'em with bread .. but they're twitchier than trout.

I had a couple of pollack on legered mackerel -  ate one of 'em.

(in spite of residual mercury from the power station and toilet flushings from the boats. )


----------



## xenon (Oct 9, 2008)

What time you going DJ? Got to do a couple of things on Fri but if you're still around town,circa 530 ish could come along. 

I've never eaten proper sushi anyway. Only the stuff from Tesco.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 9, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Arse. I wanted to try fly-fishing for mullet next spring.








you'd never hook the Mull.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

xenon said:


> What time you going DJ? Got to do a couple of things on Fri but if you're still around town,circa 530 ish could come along.
> 
> I've never eaten proper sushi anyway. Only the stuff from Tesco.



probably only about until lunchtime. as were off down to that there Devon for a weekend with the olds.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 9, 2008)

Yo! are OK but if you're in London why not go somewhere like Kuli Kulu?


----------



## Callie (Oct 9, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Yo! are OK but if you're in London why not go somewhere like Kuli Kulu?



he ain't 

sounds good mr bombscare i totally would go if i was down that way but like aren't so ...can't!

i ain't never been to a restaurant that does sushi - how exciting!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 9, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> you'd never hook the Mull.




has he still got his coat. 

*Waves at Callie* let us know when your next around and we'll see if we can do it then. 

And thanks for the tip Kyser I'll look it up next time I'm up in that there London


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 9, 2008)

Basically, it looks like yer on yer tod for the raw fish experience.


----------



## Callie (Oct 9, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Basically, it looks like yer on yer tod for the raw fish experience.



 you meanie fizzer!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Basically, it looks like yer on yer tod for the raw fish experience.


It's *not *"raw fish" ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yo sushi.

My cousin's hubby has a motor home with the interior that responds to voice commands.

You wake the system up with 'Yo: Bitch!'

p.s. the sushi in alberta isn't the best. How is it in 'Bristol and the Southwest'?


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2008)

MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm if I lived near and wasn't working....I'd join ya and might have even sang Happy Bday 
Am not though ......... have a good one! 

HAPPY BDAY Smiley


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bombscare!

Can't make lunch time unfortunately. Have an Inari Roll for me.


----------



## xenon (Oct 10, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Yo sushi.
> 
> My cousin's hubby has a motor home with the interior that responds to voice commands.
> 
> ...




Not eaten much Japanese food at all yet.  Just found a delivery place. Should start eating out more often. Fuck the ressession.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2008)

I suspect that a) yosushi ticks every box of stuff I'm not allowed to eat at the moment and b) I'm going to be STILL waiting for the person to come and fix the fucking boiler.


----------

